# DIESEL WHEELS



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

ANY CUSTOM FORGED WHEELS MADE YOUR WAY CALL FOR PRICE
ASK=FOR HECTOR AT 786-380-6468 ANYTIME DAY OR NIGHT


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

ASK FOR HECTOR CALL ME ANYTIME DAY OR NIGHT
786-380-6468 OR TEX
E-MAIL [email protected]
FAX 305=633-2825 SEND ME YOU YOU INFO FOR ORDERING WHEELS


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

i didn't know u were a dealer for them?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Oct 27 2009, 09:05 PM~15486139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Oct 27 2009, 10:20 AM~15480372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


there bad ass wheels but the super singles i wanted are pricey, they qouted me 5,000, no tires


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Oct 27 2009, 06:59 PM~15486845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


These 24's? and is that truck stock height? also can you get the reg round hole alcoa's??like these


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

atp ,caps, lugs


----------



## 96KADDIDEVIL (Oct 8, 2009)

Now that is SICK!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

4 of the cheapest rims to fit and 87 chevy dually rims only! 22" please!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

them bishes are staright gangsta!!!pricey as fu&* tho!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 27 2009, 09:50 PM~15489021
> *These 24's? and is that truck stock height? also can you get the reg round hole alcoa's??like these
> 
> 
> ...


???????????????????


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

i will give you guys the price in a bit give till 6pm my time
trying to get you a good price homie thanks very busy?786-380-6468
anytime


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 90coupedraggn_@Oct 28 2009, 04:38 PM~15495132
> *4 of the cheapest rims to fit and 87 chevy dually rims only! 22" please!
> *


everything with atp 3720. 22inch not 22.5 thanks homie let me no


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 30 2009, 01:53 AM~15511991
> *???????????????????
> *


3000.00 wheels only can give you a combo deal with tires let me no


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Oct 27 2009, 07:41 PM~15486602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pm me a price i need adaptors wheels and tires for the same truck on 22"and 24"


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

24inch?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

:biggrin:  786-380-6468 or tex anytime


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

custom trailer wheels


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

custom color


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

god is good ?


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Nov 1 2009, 06:08 PM~15530629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass! its like a modern a-team! :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

yea you right homie thats funny and it fill like it when you 
ride in lt


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Nov 1 2009, 06:04 PM~15530600
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are these 22.5 or 24.5's?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79swanginmalibu1_@Nov 3 2009, 08:40 AM~15547063
> *are these 22.5 or 24.5's?
> *


24.5 homie :biggrin:


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Oct 27 2009, 08:41 PM~15486602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow fuckin bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## donkeypunch (Aug 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Oct 27 2009, 07:41 PM~15486602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey whats up trucks look good did u have to do anything to the rearend or fenders to tuck those wheels on that truck. and how much for 22" complete shipped to 91911 thanks any info helps :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Oct 30 2009, 05:45 PM~15517875
> *3000.00 wheels only can give you a combo deal with tires let me no
> *


Thanks for getting me the price but i came up on a deal locally not the wheel i wanted but couldnt pass on the price


----------



## Phat6Deuce (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Nov 1 2009, 06:08 PM~15530629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SIK..SIK...SIK...!!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by donkeypunch_@Nov 4 2009, 12:22 AM~15556757
> *hey whats up trucks look good did u have to do anything to the rearend or fenders to tuck those wheels on that truck. and how much for 22" complete shipped to 91911 thanks any info helps  :biggrin:
> *


3720.pluse shipping 375.shipping in a palet


----------



## donkeypunch (Aug 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Nov 4 2009, 10:23 AM~15559622
> *3720.pluse shipping 375.shipping in a palet
> *


thanks for the price but did u have to cut down rearend or do the fenders thanks again


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami+Nov 1 2009, 08:08 PM~15530629-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now the music que


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

Did this company buy out brents wheels? The only time i saw those same exact wheels was at 2007 sema and they were the exact same wheels but called Brents Wheels.
They are sickkkkkkkkkkkkk :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Oct 27 2009, 07:05 PM~15486139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now thats badass


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Nov 4 2009, 08:25 PM~15564769
> *Did this company buy out brents wheels?  The only time i saw those same exact wheels was at 2007 sema and they were the exact same wheels but called Brents Wheels.
> They are sickkkkkkkkkkkkk :biggrin:
> *


all new stuff  started fresh never broght no one out homie?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------

